# Looking for Tips and Advice



## Boardmindless (Dec 28, 2016)

As the title implies, I'm not looking to Rp with anyone (at this time) but I want to improve my skills at Rping. With my limited knowledge in regards to the fine art that is the Rp I will start with why I think I'm bad.

1.  I do not know if the Rp is over/ when it should end.
- I have gotten messages like "So do you want to keep going to start a new Rp?" These messages makes me feel bad because I feel like I drop the ball in that Rp session. This may be do to my lack of experience, but I assume a vore Rp is over once the other member has been consumed? 

2. When should I take charge of an Rp session?
- If the person I am Rping with is handing me 1 - 3 word responses, is it okay to write a paragraph of my own actions and dialogue. Or am I just being a tool. 

3. Is it okay to move another member's character on your turn? 
- This question is mostly here because I have not used a realtime chatroom yet. Only one's I've used involve getting notification on my phone or I have to refresh the chat page. Moving their character helps move things along.

Lastly 4.  How to know if the Rp is SFW or NSFW?
- Should I ask every time I start a new Rp session? Or should I go off our last session?

One last thing. I mostly do one shot sessions with my character(s) being made up on the spot. Should I change this to standard characters with proper reference sheets? 

I enjoy Rping, I just think I'm bad at it. So any tips and general advice is welcome.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 28, 2016)

Boardmindless said:


> 1. I do not know if the Rp is over/ when it should end.
> - I have gotten messages like "So do you want to keep going to start a new Rp?" These messages makes me feel bad because I feel like I drop the ball in that Rp session. This may be do to my lack of experience, but I assume a vore Rp is over once the other member has been consumed?


I find such messages perfectly normal, really. A RP usually "ends" when the main plot is over (or everyone just drops for some reason), though it can still goes on like an open-world game, it's up to you.



Boardmindless said:


> 2. When should I take charge of an Rp session?
> - If the person I am Rping with is handing me 1 - 3 word responses, is it okay to write a paragraph of my own actions and dialogue. Or am I just being a tool.


You can, and should, politely tell them to add more details to the response. Otherwise, you won't have much to continue, and it'll just look really awkward. One-liners are usually a major no-no in the forum, unless you RP with someone in a real-time chat like skype, discord, etc.



Boardmindless said:


> 3. Is it okay to move another member's character on your turn?
> - This question is mostly here because I have not used a realtime chatroom yet. Only one's I've used involve getting notification on my phone or I have to refresh the chat page. Moving their character helps move things along.


As far as the RP goes, the best you can do is describe what/how the other chars feel, see and hear (to some extent), but not what/how they say/think/do. For example, say, your char is unconscious and someone is trying to wake you up but cannot, you can say that "someone" only sees your char's eyes completely blank, but you cannot put more in, such as that "someone" tries to wake you up more.



Boardmindless said:


> 4. How to know if the Rp is SFW or NSFW?
> - Should I ask every time I start a new Rp session? Or should I go off our last session?


I'd assume you're not comfortable with NSFW content, in which case... yeah, I think you do need to ask.



Boardmindless said:


> One last thing. I mostly do one shot sessions with my character(s) being made up on the spot. Should I change this to standard characters with proper reference sheets?


Whatever works for you. If you don't feel like changing your pre-made char to fit the RP (for example, limit his/her power so as not to overpower everyone else), you can just make up a temporary one.
In my case, I never make any new one, I just use the one and only char, also my fursona, Jin.


----------



## Boardmindless (Dec 28, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I find such messages perfectly normal, ...
> In my case, I never make any new one, I just use the one and only char, also my fursona, Jin.



Thank you for the awesome feedback


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Dec 28, 2016)

Boardmindless said:


> Thank you for the awesome feedback


anytime~


----------



## Gaitsu (Dec 29, 2016)

I am going to say this though, for 3. Sometimes, and fairly rarely, you'll find someone who will allow you to move their character in a very general sense. An example might be, if their character is a doctor, but the person behind the character knows nothing about medical procedures, but you do, they will sometimes let you force them for that small time.

And even more generally, if you are make a huge scene change, it's generally ok to move all characters who are going, your's or not, to leave them open to a new, fresh post without having to go through the time of saying, Yeah, [Name] went to [Place] with [Your Character Name]

As for learning how to RP, I'd actually get into some two person RPs to practice. I find group rps with no posting order rules tends to complicate the learning process.

4, you really should know before posting if its safe or not, or at least, that there is a chance for some not safe moments. This should be something discussed during the planning phase of any RP. Generally, I just mark all my RP as NSFW and explain during planning that it's SFW with openings for heat of the moment/romantic NSFW.

It all comes down to, you and your RP partner need to talk more to each other, so you can both be comfortable with the RP as it progresses. If you are still learning, then tell them, and explain that you need some guidance. Most RPers who have been doing this a while have an idea what they want, and some tips on how you can improve.

One last thing, the more RP types you are willing to do, the more you will learn and the more people will want to RP with you (Assuming you aren't a total jerk)


----------

